
Avoiding Facial Recognition of the Future - rberger
http://www.itproportal.com/2012/01/04/avoiding-facial-recognition/#ixzz1iWJIK7uj
======
bediger
I've been wondering about the social consequences of being on camera, and
automatically recognizable for a while.

I've come to believe that we're about to see the end of revealing clothing, at
least for women. After all, which woman wants to appear on "Paul Blart's Home
Alone Stimulation" videotape, just because they dress stylishly or revealingly
or just have a nice rack?

I'm surprised that more stuff like the "Splash Mountain" flashing shots hasn't
appeared on the internet. You'd think that mall cops would share their "Best
Daisy Dukes" (or whatever) tapes, and that eventually, some would leak.

